# Nehmt euch mal Zeit...



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Servus Kollegen,
Am heimischen Bach muss ich die Füße nun schon seit dem 1. Oktober still halten. Ich sehe das natürlich mit einem weinenden Auge weil ich weiss welch geile Äschenfischerei jetzt möglich wäre, andererseits finde ich es aber auch in Ordnung weil damit die Bachforellen Ruhe für ihr Laichgeschäft haben.
Bei meinen Beobachtungs - Spaziergängen am Wasser, die ich min. jeden zweiten Tag mache, sind mir vor 4 oder 5 Tagen zwei respektable, dunkle Bachforellen aufgefallen. Die standen wie fest getackert im flachen Wasser im Bereich einer Brücke wo man sonst sehr selten bessere Bafos sieht. Erst dachte ich an Krankheit oder ähnliches weil die beiden Fische da so gar nicht hin passten...
Aber beide nahmen angetriebene Nahrung auf, haben ganz normal geatmet usw. deshalb kam ich zu der Erkenntnis das es Fische sein mussten, die erst vor kurzem ihren Standplatz gewechselt haben. Große, dunkle Bachforellen haben (hier) ihren Einstand nämlich immer in tieferen Gumpen oder unterspülten Uferteilen. Man kann natürlich auch einiges falsch interpretieren, aber ich kam zu dem Schluß, das es eigentlich nur Fische bei der Laichwanderung sein konnten, die auf einen weiteren Impuls warteten, der sie zum Fortsetzen ihrer Reise bewegt.

Gestern und heute hat es nun endlich mal ein bischen geregnet und ich wollte mal schauen ob sich etwas interresantes beobachten lässt. Die Bafos waren mehr oder weniger vergessen, mir stand der Sinn mehr danach zu sehen was meine Äschenkumpels so treiben. Hab' dann trotz diesigem und kühlem Wetter sogar ein paar Steiger gefunden, denen ein bissel zugeschaut bis da ne Wasseramsel vorbei fliegt. Hatte viele Jahre keine mehr gesehen, deshalb bin ihrer Flugrichtung hinterher getippelt um sie vllt. nochmal genauer betrachten zu können. An Brücke 2 angekommen konnte ich sie leider nicht finden, also guggen wir eben auch hier mal nach Äschen. Hier befindet sich ein alter Äschenlaichplatz, den wir im Zuge der Brückensanierung vor ein paar Jahren mit neuem Kies etwas aufgehübscht hatten. Vor 30 Jahren konnte man da von der Brücke aus im März/April hunderten Äschen beim Laichen zusehen, war ne richtige Touristenattraktion  . In den letzten Jahren muss man Glück haben wenn man mal mehr als 4 oder 5 Fische auf einmal während der Laichzeit sieht...
Wegen des leicht angetrübten Wassers musste ich lange suchen um überhaupt mal Bewegung zu finden. Irgendwas flankte dann am Grund, Wassertiefe keine 50 cm, ich stieg dann auf die Brüstung der alten Steinbrücke um einen besseren Sichtwinkel zu bekommen. Potzblitz, da arbeitet tatsächlich eine Bachforelle an einer Laichgrube, und das mitten in der Stadt !
Hinter einem größeren Stein hatte der Bursche, ich sag mal "Er" weil es vermutlich ein Milchner war, es war nämlich keine weitere Bachforelle zu sehen, schon einen Bereich von ca.  60x30 cm bearbeitet. Der helle Unterkies hob sich deutlich von der Umgebung ab, er hat mit kurzen Pausen aber immer weiter malocht. Der war so närrisch, das er scheinbar sogar mit dem Kopf gearbeitet hat wenn er mit Flanke und Schwanzflosse nicht weiterkam. Anders kann ich mir nicht erklären warum er manchmal fast senkrecht stand und die Schwanzflosse an der Wasseroberfläche war, einfach zu geil .
Hab sicher ne Viertelstunde auf der Steinbrüstung gestanden und mich zum Affen gemacht. Immerhin hat keiner die Jungs von der Anstalt geholt, hier im Ort wissen die meisten das ich was an der Birne habe wenn es um Fische geht .

Das Schlagen der Laichgruben der Bachforellen habe ich zwar schon  beobachten können, aber noch niemals mitten im Ort. Bis jetzt musste ich immer lange im Gestrüpp ausharren weil man bei ebenerdiger Annäherung die Fische natürlich zwangsläufig vergrämt, selbst auf Bäumen habe ich schon stundenlang gehockt...Mit ein bischen Sonne (für bessere Sicht), vllt. noch etwas Abkühlung, noch nen Tick mehr Wasser und einer ordentlichen Portion Glück hab ich dieses jahr ne echte Chance das eigentliche Ablaichen mal live zu verfolgen, jedenfalls bleib ich dran.

Und deshalb, nehmt euch Zeit, und geht mal raus, es gibt viel zu entdecken .


----------



## Andal (26. Oktober 2020)

Als ich noch in Ruhpolding lebte, konnte ich feststellen, dass Bachforellen einen 7. Sinn fürs Wetter haben. Der Laich braucht bis zum Schlüpfen der Larven bei den BaFos 436 Tagesgrade. Und irgendwie scheinen sie es immer zu schaffen, die Länge und die Härte des Winters vorherzusehen, so dass die ersten Dottersacklarven zum genau frühestmöglichen Zeitpunkt in den kleinen Bächen schlüpfen.

Ganz so, wie es die Schonzeiten vorschreiben, läuft es halt dann doch nicht ab.


----------



## Seele (26. Oktober 2020)

@Hanjupp-0815 sicherlich richtig geil das zu sehen. Vielleicht schaffst du es ja sogar ein paar Fotos oder Videos von der Laich (oder auch nur dem Grube graben) zu machen. Aber denk dran, wichtiger ist es diesen Moment für sich selbst zu genießen als starr mit der Kamera für Andere fest zu halten. Coole Sache, wünsch dir Glück.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (26. Oktober 2020)

War schön zu lesen!


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (26. Oktober 2020)

Ich hab leider keine vernünftige Kameraausrüstung @Seele. Ich würde sogar in einem Baum darüber campen um das Laichen mal filmen zu können, aber auch den Baum dafür hats dort leider nicht  .
Vielleicht sollte ich Unterwasserfilmer @Lorenz engagieren falls der Bock hat sich ein paar Stunden mucksmäuschenstill in die kalte Brühe zu legen .
Aber Spass beiseite, erstmal muß ein Rogner kommen dem die Laichgrube und Papa zusagen, denn eigentlich ist der Bursche etwas zu früh dran.

Ich muss auch dazu sagen, das m.M. der Laich dort auch keine Chance hat reif zu werden. Ein paar Meter oberhalb mündet da ein Umgehungsgraben ein, aus dem sich früher oder später eine kleine Flut ins Bachbett ergießt, die alles weg reisst.


----------



## Lorenz (27. Oktober 2020)

Cool. Bei mir in Marburg (an der Lahn) ist es mit Forellengewässern glaube ich schwierig. Am Wochenende bin ich in Rheinland-Pfalz tauchen; vielleicht sollte ich am Samstag mal Richtung Hunsrück fahren und ein paar kiesige Rieselstrecken abklappern...


----------



## Skott (27. Oktober 2020)

@Hanjupp-0815 

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, wo du herkommst oder wo du deine Beobachtungen gemacht hast, evtl. sind die Fische, die du beobachtet hast,
aufgestiegene Meerforellen oder gar Lachse...
Ich hatte am 28.10.2015 auch mal das Vergnügen, Meerforellen beim "Laichgeschäft" in der Wupper zu beobachten.
Dieser Flussabschnitt liegt mitten im dicht besiedelten Stadtgebiet von Wuppertal, am Ufer beidseitig Wohnbebauung und Industrie, unter anderem auch Bayer Chemie und trotzdem kehren die "Ureinwohner" nach jahrelanger "Vergewaltigung" durch Abwässer von Färbereien und Chemie (der Fluss war praktisch tot) zurück: 













Die Laichgrube mit 4 Fischen:




Beim Schlagen der Laichgrube:












Gleich geht es weiter...


----------



## Skott (27. Oktober 2020)

Schmusen der Aktionäre mit Flankenschutz:









Zur Erklärung zwischendurch: Das Laichbett (-grube) liegt zwischen einer Straßenbrücke und einer Schwebenbahnhaltestelle, die brückenmäßig auch über der Wupper erbaut ist.
Das Zielobjekt liegt also irgendwie im Schatten und ich habe ständig versucht, mit meiner Kamera (EOS 700D) den optimalen Aufnahmepunkt zu finden.
Ich befand mich ca. 6m über dem Wasser und durch die Schräge ca. 10m von den Fischen entfernt. Das Wasser war immer irgendwie leicht gekräuselt und
einen Pol-Filter hatte ich auch nicht dabei. Hinzu kam das eigentliche NoGo, dass man mit einer Brennweite von 55-250mm nicht mit Verschlusszeiten von 1/8 - 1/60sek. nicht aus freier Hand fotografieren sollte.
Ich habe trotzdem ein Video versucht:






Abschließend möchte ich noch sagen, dass entgegen der Annahme von @Hanjupp-0815 nicht die Männchen (Milchner), sondern die Weibchen (Rogner)
die Laichgruben schlagen. Die Weibchen sind ähnlich wie bei den Hechten, im Regelfall auch die größeren und stärkeren Tiere.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (27. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
fantastische Bilder, von einem traumhaften Gewässer @Skott  !

 Genau sowas habe ich mir vorgestellt. Hast übrigens recht, bei Bafos schlagen die Rogner die Laichgruben, habs noch extra nachgelesen.
Lachse und Meerforellen gibts hier  leider nicht, ich lebe im Dreiländereck Thüringen/Bayern/Hessen. Gewässer ist ein stinknormaler Bach am Fuße des Mittelgebirges, im weiteren Verlauf dann eher ein Wiesenbach. So sauberen Grund wie in deinen Fotos, gibt hier es nur noch punktuell oder nach Hochwasserschüben im Winter, deswegen fällt einem eine Laichgrube sofort auf.
 Die Chancen für eine erfolgreiche Laichentwicklung sind sehr gering, zuviel Sedimenteintrag, heftige Wasserstandsschwankungen und nicht zuletzt eine oberhalb gelegene Uraltkläranlage arbeiten da entgegen. Besetzt wird deshalb Bachforellenbrut. Äschen, Elritzen, Koppen usw. erhalten sich (noch) selbst. Man muss auch noch erwähnen, das es sich hier eher um den Übergang von Baforegion zur Äschenregion handelt, auch wenn die Vereinsoberen das nicht wahr haben wollen.

Heute hat es leider nicht mehr zum Stalken gereicht, aber ihr habt mich nun endgültig heiß gemacht was das fotografieren und filmen an geht. Bin eigentlich bekennender Technikverweigerer. Selbst Handys sind für mich reine Notfallgeräte, aber ich habe mich nun immerhin mal belesen was Unterwasserkameras ala' Waterwolf angeht. Für eine Topkamera mit allem Schnickschnack reicht meine Motivation  noch nicht, aber 100 + x Euro für mehr Einblicke in die Unterwasserwelt wären schon in Ordnung. Das könnte evtl. auch einer geplanten Offensive gegen die Luschen aus Verwaltung und Politik etwas Nachdruck verleihen. Natur- und Umweltschutztechnisch leben wir hier nämlich leider noch im Mittelalter .

Haut rein, wäre super wenn hier noch mehr zum Thema Winterlaicher etc. käme, die lange Schonzeit will ja überbrückt werden.


----------



## crisis (28. Oktober 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Cool. Bei mir in Marburg (an der Lahn) ist es mit Forellengewässern glaube ich schwierig. Am Wochenende bin ich in Rheinland-Pfalz tauchen; vielleicht sollte ich am Samstag mal Richtung Hunsrück fahren und ein paar kiesige Rieselstrecken abklappern...



Ich denke, so weit muss Du gar nicht fahren. Habe vor 2 Jahren wenige Kilometer oberhalb von Dir eine schöne Bafo und Äsche mit der Fliege erwischt. Die Lahn sah da echt super aus.


----------



## Silverfish1 (28. Oktober 2020)

Lorenz schrieb:


> Cool. Bei mir in Marburg (an der Lahn) ist es mit Forellengewässern glaube ich schwierig. Am Wochenende bin ich in Rheinland-Pfalz tauchen; vielleicht sollte ich am Samstag mal Richtung Hunsrück fahren und ein paar kiesige Rieselstrecken abklappern...


Ich wusste gar nicht das du so nah von mir wohnst. Komme aus Offenbach


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Oktober 2020)

Servus,
war jetzt bei besserem Licht noch 2 mal zum nachschauen, aber leider tut sich da nix mehr. Kein Fisch mehr über der Grube, es hat sich auch schon etwas Laub darin abgesetzt. Vermutlich ist es schon wieder zu warm geworden. Sei's drum, ich geh weiter stalken, nur der Laubfall nervt im Augenblick etwas, aber das geht vorbei.


----------



## Seele (29. Oktober 2020)

Schade, bleib dran und halte uns auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## michael0801 (19. Februar 2021)

Das sind wirklich wundervolle Bilder. Intersant und gut gemacht.


----------



## burlikomm (26. Februar 2021)

Super Bilder


----------

